# The vacuum cleaner & issues



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

I thought it could be a good idea to ask a question about this right away. I chose to start a new thread about this, I found an old one from 2006 and it seemed to end up in issues about culling to address the problem... not exactly the solution I'm interested in and perhaps not even the problem.

Yep, I'm a new dog owner, don't know much about anything yet. My pup, soon 11 w old seemed initially afraid of our vacuum cleaner. Not afraid of anything else (except occasional helicopters but I can understand that), this is definitely not a "nervy pup". On the contrary.

We dealt with this issue in a sort of improvised way. While the vacuum cleaner was on, she growled and barked to the machine holding a safe distance. I cuddled the machine to show the pup it was nothing to be afraid of, we even vacuumed ourselves to show it was nothing to it. The pup got interested, came closer and accepted the machine after tasting it carefully. Out of the ashes...

Now she seems to think it is some kind of great combat toy instead. She loves every time we use it, to the point that she actually don't hesitate to mess with the flower pots that inevitably will bring forth the vacuum cleaner from its hideout... over and over again. She plays some kind of attack game with it, very excited with her tail wagging like crazy. The things she can rip from the machine during operation are carried away as trophys... sigh. Mouthpieces are found all over the place if ever found again. Also the hose is seriously punctured from her attacks.

Does anyone have any idea how to teach your pup to be more indifferent to stuff like this? We try to activate her with all kinds of "tough games" that she likes, it doesn't help. She absolutely loves this freaking vacuum cleaner as her favorite decoy. As we see it now the only solution would be to keep her at a safe distance but I rather like to have her indifferent to it for practical purposes.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Good luck with that. My dogs want to kill the lawn mower. I'm not about to hug it or bring my dog up to it loose while it's running. It's to the point he goes nuts if I open the shed door, that's where I store the mower. If he is loose, he will go in the shed and grab the tire and give it a good shake. All I do it put the dog in a crate, where he can't see the mower, when I use it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> Good luck with that. My dogs want to kill the lawn mower. I'm not about to hug it or bring my dog up to it loose while it's running. It's to the point he goes nuts if I open the shed door, that's where I store the mower. If he is loose, he will go in the shed and grab the tire and give it a good shake. All I do it put the dog in a crate, where he can't see the mower, when I use it.


Lawn mowers are dangerous stuff so it is a more "rational" reaction perhaps. The solution to keep the dog away is perhaps all I can hope for. It works after all.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I do the same as Michelle, stick the dog in his crate. In the future when the dog acts like an idiot, don't coddle him (or the machinery), just put him up and ignore him. :smile: :smile:

When you made such a big deal of the vacuum, in his little mind you were rewarding him for acting spooky. It's just like people who take puppy out of crate when he cries, or people who pet their dog when it freaks out over thunder. A dog sees this kind of stuff as reward for his actions.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I would just crate the dog while using the vacuum. 

Gotta give credit where credit is due though....good job getting her over not wanting to approach the thing.... 

I have one dog who doesn't care about the vacuum, three dogs who think it is an EVIL monster and one spins in her crate wanting to get to it so bad that she tips it over. 
If I vacuum, all go outside.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I had that same issue. 
I just told my dogs to "leave it" as soon as they looked at it. 

Now I have to yell at them to move when I vacuum because they are usually laying in the middle of the floor or up against the couch. 

Haken, the trick is to get attention before they are TOO FOCUSED on the item.

I still have issues with weed whips and Lawn Mowers so they stay in the house or crate for those glorious activities.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> I do the same as Michelle, stick the dog in his crate. In the future when the dog acts like an idiot, don't coddle him (or the machinery), just put him up and ignore him. :smile: :smile:
> 
> When you made such a big deal of the vacuum, in his little mind you were rewarding him for acting spooky. It's just like people who take puppy out of crate when he cries, or people who pet their dog when it freaks out over thunder. A dog sees this kind of stuff as reward for his actions.


That is a perspective I didn't think of. Initially she was afraid of it and I didn't want her to be afraid of things like that. Now she use it for amusement so I sort of "overdone" the therapy I guess. Maybe it is possible to just claim these gadgets as "mine", like I claimed all of our shoes recently. I have lot of things to learn but I realize also small things count. I don't reward behavior like whining for any reason, this is one thing I have found is extremely important and useful. I have to take a close look at what I reward in this particular situation, thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> I had that same issue.
> I just told my dogs to "leave it" as soon as they looked at it.
> 
> Now I have to yell at them to move when I vacuum because they are usually laying in the middle of the floor or up against the couch.
> ...


"Glorious activities"... I wish I could share their enthusiasm! We haven't trained very much of getting her attention, maybe it is time to make a serious effort on that at 11 w. Having that, maybe I could tell her more effectively that the vacuum (or whatever) are not toys for her.

Lots to learn as I said...  Many thanks! As much as I love her like crazy we still have to find ways to live together in the mundane everyday things.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

Carol Boche said:


> I would just crate the dog while using the vacuum.
> 
> Gotta give credit where credit is due though....good job getting her over not wanting to approach the thing....
> 
> ...


Thanks! I thought I did a good thing here... It is interesting how differently dogs react to vacuum cleaners. I've seen somewhere that the reason many dogs react so forcefully to vacuum cleaners is that it creates lots of ultrasonic noise. Some dogs simply cannot take this and will do anything to make it stop. I'm not too fond of it either to be honest... for whatever reasons :smile:


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Whenever you crate her just park the vacuum cleaner next to the kennel. After a while she'll figure out that this weird thing is pretty boring. You can give her a peanut butter loaded kong to occupy her mind so she wont focus on it. Desensitization is the key.

Howard


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

Right on Howard. THat is essentially what I did, although it wasn't parked right next to the crate, but across the way so he could still see it. THen, later, I'd randomly start it up, short sessions with dog in or out of crate. Taught leave it and the second he'd look at me, treat with steak. Worked into a ball (chewy ball he loved like bubble gum) as something for him to do when the vacuum stayed running. Finally, worked into moving the vaccum. Baby steps. This worked very well and with a dog who wanted initially to kill the machine.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Michele - I did essentially the same thing with the vacuum and now the lawn mower. The only difference is the steak is for me. The dogs get cheap treats.


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Michele - I did essentially the same thing with the vacuum and now the lawn mower. The only difference is the steak is for me. The dogs get cheap treats.


You used to chase the vacuum and the mower as well? :-\"


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Right, Michelle. My suggestion is the first stage. What you did was right. When the vacuum becomes animated it can become a problem again and the training has to continue. 

Howard


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Very funny, Ian. It does kinda read that way doesn't it? I just chase cars!:grin:


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

I train them to leave it with the vacuum, lawnmower, weedwacking ,sweeping, shoveling etc. Just the puppy still follows me around on the tractor. If you put them away they'll never learn how you want them to act,


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> The only difference is the steak is for me. The dogs get cheap treats.


I must admit, although I DO treat with steak sometimes as a high value treat, I frequently use the term STEAK to mean something tasty. "Treat with steak" to me means any high value treat. Believe you/me, I am not above cheap treats. Chicken for $0.59 lb microwaved into jerky works for me too!!! 

Just wanted to clarify that lil bit. ALthough I believe I did actually use steak when training on the vacuum! lol.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Al Curbow said:


> I train them to leave it with the vacuum, lawnmower, weedwacking ,sweeping, shoveling etc. Just the puppy still follows me around on the tractor. If you put them away they'll never learn how you want them to act,



Oh so true.... ( I really should work on it)
But I am happy with the fact that although they hate the vacuum, they will jump in a running Blackhawk for a ride.....


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> Whenever you crate her just park the vacuum cleaner next to the kennel. After a while she'll figure out that this weird thing is pretty boring. You can give her a peanut butter loaded kong to occupy her mind so she wont focus on it. Desensitization is the key.
> 
> Howard


Wonderful advice, Howard. We applied it already and the effect is just like you say - nothing fun, ignorance. Didn't even have to use treats, it was enough for her to see that it didn't do anything funny when turned off. 

Now we just have to do similar stuff when the vacuum is on, trying to convince her that it is still a boring piece of stuff. A great feature on this vacuum is a knob that regulates power from ultra-smooth and silent to full suction power... that will prove useful I'm sure.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> I do the same as Michelle, stick the dog in his crate. In the future when the dog acts like an idiot, don't coddle him (or the machinery), just put him up and ignore him. :smile: :smile:
> 
> When you made such a big deal of the vacuum, in his little mind you were rewarding him for acting spooky. It's just like people who take puppy out of crate when he cries, or people who pet their dog when it freaks out over thunder. A dog sees this kind of stuff as reward for his actions.


I agree 100% To offten the dogs are qued into our reaction for their behaviors. I hate to say it but here it goes, I used the e-collar and "OFF' with my Corso to keep him from killing the Vac. Kinda like claiming it as mine like someone else wrote.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

Kyle Sprag said:


> I agree 100% To offten the dogs are qued into our reaction for their behaviors. I hate to say it but here it goes, I used the e-collar and "OFF' with my Corso to keep him from killing the Vac. Kinda like claiming it as mine like someone else wrote.


I also agree that it is very important to analyze what is actually rewarded, this has often been the problem in my limited experience so far and has given me true "aha" insights and great results when detected. Your ideas and angles are helpful here, not always easy to see for yourself.

Concerning e-collars and also prong collars, they are forbidden in my country as far as I know (Sweden). We have to use other methods to get our dogs to behave as we wish.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Håkan Sterner said:


> Concerning e-collars and also prong collars, they are forbidden in my country as far as I know (Sweden). We have to use other methods to get our dogs to behave as we wish.


Could you just send the dog to Ikea headquarters and have it rehabilitated ?? maybe laying on a poang chair for a few days would cure him or her.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Kyle Sprag said:


> I agree 100% To offten the dogs are qued into our reaction for their behaviors. I hate to say it but here it goes, I used the e-collar and "OFF' with my Corso to keep him from killing the Vac. Kinda like claiming it as mine like someone else wrote.


I wonder if Mike Charatin knows about this Kyle? :smile:


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I wonder if Mike Charatin knows about this Kyle? :smile:


I know, I was Lazzy and didn't feel like going throught the expense of replacing 2 or 3 Dyson Vacs. My bad! :razz: :razz: :razz:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Kyle Sprag said:


> I know, I was Lazzy and didn't feel like going throught the expense of replacing 2 or 3 Dyson Vacs. My bad! :razz: :razz: :razz:


Wait I'm confused..........Is Kyle lazy or bad and was the Dyson being used as a crutch too? :?:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

It's all of the above, Susan. Lazy, Bad and 2 or 3 Dyson Crutches. I know dogs out there that now that love vacs just by asking them to "chill out".

Please don't ask me to name them.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> It's all of the above, Susan. Lazy, Bad and 2 or 3 Dyson Crutches. I know dogs out there that now that love vacs just by asking them to "chill out".
> 
> Please don't ask me to name them.


LMAO! =D> =D>


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> It's all of the above, Susan. Lazy, Bad and 2 or 3 Dyson Crutches. I know dogs out there that now that love vacs just by asking them to "chill out".
> 
> Please don't ask me to name them.


I forgot this, kidding Kyle.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Oh, I know, I like this part the best:

"please don't ask me to name them" LOL................Perfect!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> It's all of the above, Susan. Lazy, Bad and 2 or 3 Dyson Crutches. I know dogs out there that now that love vacs just by asking them to "chill out".
> 
> Please don't ask me to name them.


AHAHAH hehehehe, twisted but really funny


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

If any of my dogs went after my wife's Dyson I'd be eating BBQ dog!


----------

